# What kind of pest snail is this?



## pablojones (Mar 23, 2019)

I have a pest snail that has a round/oval part like a pond or bladder snail, but at the end of the oval instead of a spiral that sticks out as you'd see on a pond snail, the spiral-y part is flat. Does anyone know what this could be? They're not ramshorns - they do have this round/oval party instead of just a spiral.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Does it look like this?


----------



## pablojones (Mar 23, 2019)

No, it looks like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GREAT-POND-SNAIL-ALGAE-EATING-Lymnaea-Stagnalis-/270934525597

Only instead of the part that sticks out like a cone from the main bubble part, it's a spiral that is flat on the main bubble part. Like if you could press in the cone part and flatten it out into a spiral at the end of the round part.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

just a regular bladder snail it sounds like. lol.


----------



## pablojones (Mar 23, 2019)

I posted a picture here as well:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/whatsthisbug/comments/baltzm

The spiral seems to be too flat for a bladder snail. There's no conical point.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

That photo didn't really help  I browsed through one atlas and by the description it could be:
Radix peregra
Viviparus contectus (or other Viviparus)

Both are native to Ireland (in case you brought the snail from outside), but I guess you'll be able to identify it better once it grows a bit.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

i loved the one guys comment where he claims its a freshwater snail, also idk why u posted that in r/bugs.......

_this is why i dont reddit lol_

i agree with mysiak its hard to tell from the pic


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Perhaps a picture of the actual snail in your tank would be best for an ID.


----------



## pablojones (Mar 23, 2019)

The pic I took is of the biggest one I could find. I have them in a cup now, hopefully they don't die and I can get a better picture when it grows.


----------



## pablojones (Mar 23, 2019)

I've been growing them in a cup and got a better picture here:


http://imgur.com/mMyWx4B


Any idea what this is? 
In the past when I've seen pond snails, they've had a spiral that sticks out, as in these pictures: https://midwestponds.com/uncategorized/pond-snails-mostly-good-sometimes-a-sign-of-problems/


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

pond


snail


imo


----------



## pablojones (Mar 23, 2019)

I can't find any pics of pond snails with a flat spiral like this though. Do you have any examples?


----------



## FirstChild (May 7, 2021)

Interesting! I'm wondering what else I might find when I move to the outskirts of Australia soon from the Big apple. I'm not that worried about snails as I'm worried about termites since I heard stories of Melbourne homes being devoured by these little buggers. I've also have been informed that, fortunately enough, there are prudentpestcontrol.com.au who can speedily deal with them, and it's a bit of a relief. I would hate to move into a house that is about to be eaten by termites. As for my aquarium pests, I think it's a bit easier to deal with.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

This is a fairly old thread, 2019, so you aren't likely to get many responses. We'd love to see what you find in Oz, so start a new thread.


----------

